# Too Clean?



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

With it being so easy to just set and forget it for backflushing the SDB can it become too clean? I'm thinking aloud, wondering if using a detergent backflush more than the recommended once every 200 shots is going to cause premature wear of anything?

Right now I'm doing a detergent backflush every Sunday evening as I go to bed. That means I am clean about every 70 shots, more or less.

Thoughts?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You'll need to ensure you lube everything up if you maintain an intensive backflush chemical routine. Its really not necessary to use chemicals every time. Plain water from the group regularly with occasional chemical (to remove excess oil build up) is fine.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I know with E61 and similar groups heads that use of the detergent means that you have to take it all apart and re-lube everything every now and again but then I guess you'd be doing that and more eventually if yiu never did it. Presumably the more you blackfish with detergent the sooner you'd have to do that and presumably this also applies to the sage?


----------

